# Warming Up



## Border (Oct 8, 2011)

In 20 degree F temps, how long do you guys let your tractors warmup before operating? Seems like it takes a long time for my hydraulics to get working, 15 or 20 minutes ? Does that seem right ? Thanks in advance for any replies.


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

I have a 990 and I wait until the temp needle just starts to move at the soonest. The time seems a bit much. Have you tried deadheading the hydraulics several times to see if that helped? What sort of hydraulic fluid you running in it? How long since you changed it and the filter?


----------



## Thomas (Nov 1, 2006)

I let my tractor warm up good 15 min at those temps even longer colder,than I slowly rise front longer up and down the roll bucket,also raise/lower 3 point hitch couple times.


----------



## urednecku (Aug 29, 2007)

Don't know....I don't have to worry about that here in the center of the "sunshine state"!! NANA



(Sorry, couldn't help it!)


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

urednecku said:


> Don't know....I don't have to worry about that here in the center of the "sunshine state"!! NANA
> 
> 
> 
> (Sorry, couldn't help it!)


Do you like.... have oranges growing down there?:lmao: It was 15 degreesy and we got 8 inches of snow the other day. Bummer.


----------



## urednecku (Aug 29, 2007)

tractor beam said:


> Do you like.... have oranges growing down there?:lmao: It was 15 degreesy and we got 8 inches of snow the other day. Bummer.


Sure do!! Had about 5 acres until a virus got into the grove, so that land is now pasture. But we do still have a few trees that I kept, along with a few grapefruit and some tangerines!


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

I once visited California where we showed up at night. Next morning I went outside and saw this orange tree and couldn't believe my eyes. Looked almost fake! Orange ornaments on a dark green tree. Trip!


----------

